# Is Ecocomplete Bad For Shrimp?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got a 10 gallon and im gonna make it a rcs tank. I am probably gonna use eco complete as a substrate. But isn't cooper bad for shrimp? I think eco has some in its substrate, so I am wondering would this be a bad choice as a substrate?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have had no ill effects while using eco in my shrimp tanks. Upon inital startup of the tank my ph went up to 8.0 but after it cycled it went back down to normal.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks jaxon. I didn't think it would be bad just that i wanted to make sure


----------



## tunerz (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't try eco, but currently using fluorite and it's working out great.


----------

